

Can you divide a sandwich between three people fairly? - foober
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Envy-free

======
gumby
Don't use the metric system. A 12 inch sub can easily be divided into three
four inch sections. A yard long sub can be sliced into three foot longs. A 100
cm sub, on the other hand, by definition cannot because the result is
irrational.

------
eru
Flip a three-sided coin to decide who gets the whole sandwich. It will be
envy-free before the coin flip (but not after). In general, eg for utility
functions with diminishing returns, this solution will not yield the highest
utility.

------
shalalala
All depends on the trimmings, and what kind of sandwich. Seriously.

